# I'm on the fence with this DX...



## scrubbinrims (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello,
I have the opportunity to pick this one up for 300.00 locally.
The last thing I need is another maroon bicycle, but I do not have a Schwinn straightbar in my collection and it is tempting with the original paint being pretty good.
The tanks look a little white, but not necessarily repainted/redecaled either.
What do you guys think, thumbs up or thumbs down?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## 46powerwagon (Jul 30, 2011)

*Thumbs up!!!*

I would jump on it like a duck on a june bug!!!

Gary


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jul 30, 2011)

*DX*

For $300.00 i would go for it.You can always use it for swap or barter.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jul 30, 2011)

Its not a DX, But I'd be all over it for $300


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jul 30, 2011)

*A complete, original straightbar, WOWWIE!!*

Oh, man, for 300 bucks, I'd be all over that thing like flies on..., well you know.
It's 100% there, what more would you need!

Jim.


----------



## dxmadman (Jul 30, 2011)

Try and find another like it for that price,You wont! That bikes got over $300 in parts alone and in very decent shape.Every thing looks intact and original,dont let it get away!


----------



## Keith (Jul 30, 2011)

*Pant...Pant....Pant*

If you don't buy ....Give me the guy or Lady's phone number. I've already bought one bike today.  LOL

Keith


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 31, 2011)

*Thanks for the input*

Okay, I'll grab it and I appreciate the votes that came in.
Hopefully, the other side is equally as nice .
I post pics after getting it cleaned up, slapping on better s2's and cords if necessary.
Hornet maybe if not DX?
Thanks, Chris


----------



## snickle (Jul 31, 2011)

ohdeebee said:


> Its not a DX, But I'd be all over it for $300




Forgive my ignorance, but how can you tell it's not a DX?


----------



## twjensen (Jul 31, 2011)

bottom bar...


----------



## mruiz (Aug 1, 2011)

*the bike*



scrubbinrims said:


> Hello,
> I have the opportunity to pick this one up for 300.00 locally.
> The last thing I need is another maroon bicycle, but I do not have a Schwinn straightbar in my collection and it is tempting with the original paint being pretty good.
> The tanks look a little white, but not necessarily repainted/redecaled either.
> ...




Chris
I line 20 Min away from you in chester, You can sell it to me?
Mitch 443-567-9808


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 1, 2011)

*more info*

Mitch,
I am picking it up tomorrow and will tinker with it over the weekend and decide what I want to do with it after some cleaning by early next week.
I'll let you know if I decide to sell and how much my take would be, with you knowing my aquisition price.
If you are looking for a cantilever Schwinn, I have a couple for your consideration.
Chris


----------



## ohdeebee (Aug 1, 2011)

snickle said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but how can you tell it's not a DX?




The middle bar on a DX has a slight curve to it. Hornets, Panthers, and others like them have a straight middle bar.


----------



## mruiz (Aug 1, 2011)

scrubbinrims said:


> Mitch,
> I am picking it up tomorrow and will tinker with it over the weekend and decide what I want to do with it after some cleaning by early next week.
> I'll let you know if I decide to sell and how much my take would be, with you knowing my aquisition price.
> If you are looking for a cantilever Schwinn, I have a couple for your consideration.
> Chris




I have Middleweights, 1 Town and Country, 1 Twin, unicycles.  I don't have a cycle truck or Phantom yet. What are you missing in your collection? Chris
2 Stingrays. 
 Mitch


----------



## basementchoppers (Aug 1, 2011)

*mothers milk*

When you get it try a  mixture of 1/3 WD-40 and 2/3 simple green.  Its a great concoction that will clean and preserve what you have there.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 3, 2011)

*Picked up yesterday*

Overall, very good original paint with some ripcurl on the rear fender...I would like to get the proper water transfer decal for the chainguard though.
Maybe a minor detail, but it had matching NOS Lightning Darts on it (plenty of trail-off rubber down the center and kept inflated) that sealed the deal.
The serial number under the crank hanger is F 318972, which doesn't fall in line with the reference I have used, but closest to 1949.
Yet, the same reference lists the Panther first launched in 50, and the Hornet 51.
What's up Schwinnistas?
Thanks, Chris


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 12, 2011)

*then and now*

I finished detailing this Hornet (?) this evening, just before sundown and I am quite pleased with the results and it was a great buy at 300.00.
Swapped for an AS bolt stem, vintage grips, better s-2's, typhoon cords, scripted post, leather mesinger seat, better truss rods (the fatter ones), and AS pedals I built.
I stripped and painted the lower half of the rocket ray which still has a nice lens.
Trimmed about 1/2 inch off the rear fender...had to do it.
So, should get a "deluxe hornet" water transfer for the chainguard?
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 13, 2011)

*Decal*

I thought the Deluxe Hornet had a springer? v/r Shawn


----------

